
Is 18F a money loser? - mystique
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/powerpost/wp/2016/11/02/why-a-federal-high-tech-start-up-is-a-money-loser/?hpid=hp_regional-hp-cards_rhp-card-fedgov%3Ahomepage%2Fcard#comments
======
thefastlane
another wapo article hammering home its anti-government ideology. they think
that a public agency can and should act, think, and feel just like a for-
profit entity operating in a competitive market. that's nonsense.

calling 18F a 'money loser' is just anarchocapitalist newspeak for missing
budget projections. yawn.

